# 600watt vert no cage



## Craig1969SS (Jan 14, 2016)

AK47 organic grow @ 8 weeks in 5 gal fabric pot. The plant was rotated each day. No particular attention was given to how the untapped plant was rotated. The bottom nuggets are as dense and frosty as the tops. I just recently trimmed the bottom 2 branches and gifted them. The topped plant was rotated 180 each day and was lighted on the opposite side with a 300 watt led. I trimmed the fans as they were all yellowing.


----------



## vhawk (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice close up shots. Very sexy.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Feb 17, 2016)

My first plants growing in coco. 100% botanicare with hydro-pebbles on top. 2 gallon fabric pots Hand watering drain to waste everyday sometimes two. All 4 plants from my seed cross grew with the same pheno. These were circling a 1000watt vertical bulb and rotated with each flooding. I'm going to do coco again after these


----------



## mommasmoke (May 2, 2016)

Nice any pics of ur setup


----------



## verticalgrow (May 2, 2016)

mommasmoke said:


> Nice any pics of ur setup


he said the plants are sitting around a 1000w vert,
What do u want to know?


----------



## mommasmoke (May 2, 2016)

U must be on ur period 


verticalgrow said:


> he said the plants are sitting around a 1000w vert,
> What do u want to know?


Blah


----------



## m4s73r (May 2, 2016)

How much did you harvest?


----------



## Craig1969SS (May 7, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> AK47 organic grow @ 8 weeks in 5 gal fabric pot. The plant was rotated each day. No particular attention was given to how the untapped plant was rotated. The bottom nuggets are as dense and frosty as the tops. I just recently trimmed the bottom 2 branches and gifted them. The topped plant was rotated 180 each day and was lighted on the opposite side with a 300 watt led. I trimmed the fans as they were all yellowing.


As a follow up I lost this and another like it to mold while drying and "curing ". Another lesson learned the hard way


----------



## platt (May 13, 2016)

meh, sad to hear that m8  time to get rid of the product

It sure looks like you already know you should set a barrier/shield (like piranhas,GWS's) for your next crops while you reconquer humidity.


----------

